# Incredible India - *a collection of pictures from the SSC India section*



## JD (Apr 15, 2006)

Is that me or I am seeing a Santa clause in a mall? So malls get decorated on all the religious occasions?


----------



## VaastuShastra (Jun 20, 2005)

Haha, I didnt notace that, I guess so.

I might try and find a better picture anyway, cos that one is small.


----------



## VaastuShastra (Jun 20, 2005)

"you'll be given love
you'll be taken care of
you'll be given love
you have to trust it

maybe not from the sources
you have poured yours
maybe not from the directions
you are staring at

trust your head around
it's all around you
all is full of love
all around you"
- Bjork

​


----------



## VaastuShastra (Jun 20, 2005)




----------



## Mahratta (Feb 18, 2007)

Nice work, Vaastu

Speaking of Vaastu, my cousin's house in India is completely organised as per Vaastu's regulations - cool stuff

Here are some snaps I clicked when I was in India (thinking of moving back permanently, my parents are soon anyways)

Manickpur Village, Vasai, Thane district, Mumbai


Papdy Village, Vasai





More to come soon, need to upload


----------



## VaastuShastra (Jun 20, 2005)

Nice man - I had thought it was a dying art - but apparently new developers like Unitech, have been following it on skyscrapers 

Here are some views of Khajuraho (one of India's best temples):


----------



## Mahratta (Feb 18, 2007)

>


Great pics!

This last one is my favourite - the lighting is just perfect..

Its my new wallpaper


----------



## VaastuShastra (Jun 20, 2005)

To think they were lost in the jungle for a while


----------



## null (Dec 11, 2002)

Truly Amazing!


Very diverse!


----------



## Jai (Jan 5, 2003)




----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

Great pictures! 

India truly is a beautiful county, with a very rich culture!


----------



## VaastuShastra (Jun 20, 2005)




----------



## VaastuShastra (Jun 20, 2005)

Here is a selection of banners, made in anticipation of the upcoming independence day 2007, by myself, Jai and Suncity:


----------



## VaastuShastra (Jun 20, 2005)

Here are some shots of Calcutta:


----------



## irutavias (Jul 15, 2007)

I think the LIC building killed the mood. It looks like there's a war going on in Kolkata. :lol:


----------



## david chanrion (Oct 4, 2002)

wow :nuts: :nuts: :nuts: :nuts: :nuts: :bow: :bow: 
your collection is absolutely mindblowing
*thanks* so much to lest us know more about India!


----------



## Jai (Jan 5, 2003)

irutavias said:


> I think the LIC building killed the mood. It looks like there's a war going on in Kolkata. :lol:


IIRC, Kolkata's LIC building has been completely rennovated. Lemmie try to find a picture


----------



## Jai (Jan 5, 2003)

Yeah.... that's definately and ooold picture:


VaastuShastra said:


>






















In many ways, this represents the sudden, rapid progress that is taking place in India


----------



## Mahratta (Feb 18, 2007)

WOW!

That change is amazing!

I was wondering why it looked so damn ugly:lol: 

Now at least I know its an old pic


----------



## VaastuShastra (Jun 20, 2005)

david chanrion said:


> wow :nuts: :nuts: :nuts: :nuts: :nuts: :bow: :bow:
> your collection is absolutely mindblowing
> *thanks* so much to lest us know more about India!


Thanks - ill try to post some more stuff soon


----------



## VaastuShastra (Jun 20, 2005)




----------



## VaastuShastra (Jun 20, 2005)




----------



## VaastuShastra (Jun 20, 2005)




----------



## VaastuShastra (Jun 20, 2005)




----------



## Ton-Tille (Aug 19, 2007)

incredible pics! those historical buildings looks so beautiful


----------



## VaastuShastra (Jun 20, 2005)




----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

Very exotic country ! I especially want to visit Tamil Nadu and Karnataka but I don't have any friends there. 

India is booming !


----------



## paradyto (Aug 5, 2005)

One of beautiful place... India!


----------



## TopperCity (Apr 30, 2006)

Solely beautiful..

Assuming those places are accessible by backpackers.. Where is that cascading irrigation? What is the best way to get there?


----------



## MoreOrLess (Feb 17, 2005)

TopperCity said:


> Solely beautiful..
> 
> Assuming those places are accessible by backpackers.. Where is that cascading irrigation? What is the best way to get there?


Not sure where that waterfall is located but the southern state of Karnataka...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Category:Waterfalls_of_Karnataka

The Jog falls during the monsoon looks pretty amazing...


----------



## VaastuShastra (Jun 20, 2005)




----------



## VaastuShastra (Jun 20, 2005)




----------



## VaastuShastra (Jun 20, 2005)




----------



## VaastuShastra (Jun 20, 2005)




----------



## VaastuShastra (Jun 20, 2005)




----------



## VaastuShastra (Jun 20, 2005)

*Jai* has posting this fantastic thread for high quality images:

*~~ The Breathtaking Beauty of INDIA -- a gallery in high-res, wallpaper-sized Images! ~~*

Enjoy 

Sample:


----------



## VaastuShastra (Jun 20, 2005)




----------



## Saigoneseguy (Mar 6, 2005)

Amazing!!! This is amazing..


----------



## VaastuShastra (Jun 20, 2005)

Indian martial arts are based upon the same principles as Yoga, and greatly resemble the martial arts of China, Korea, Japan, and South East Asia. Where Chinese martial arts call vital energy 'chi', it is called 'prana' in India, a term that will be familiar to anyone who has practiced Yoga. Some examples of Indian martial arts include Kalari, practiced in Kerala, Gatka, practiced in Punjab and Rajasthan, Silambam, practiced in Tamil Nadu, and Thang-Ta, practiced in Manipur. They all share similar weapons and theories. The earliest recorded examples of wreastling, a popular sport in ancient India, go back to the two great epics of India, which were written around 1000-500 BCE. The earliest recorded knolwedge of lethal strikes to pressure points (marmam) is equally as old. The first reference to a specific martial art which is still recognisable today, Kalarippayattu, is dated to about the 12th century CE. Today various warrior families keep the traditional martial arts alive, and they are in a period of revival. India has some very culturally specific weapons, which cannot be found elsewhere, including the flexible sword-whip known as the Urumi, the ancient straight sword known as the Khadga, and the Katars, which are blades used for punching, and held like a knuckle-duster.

*Click the four weapons below to enlarge:*

   














































*The following scene from the film Alexander, reflects ancient warfare:*


----------



## Cov Boy (Jun 4, 2006)

Wonderful pictures!


----------



## VaastuShastra (Jun 20, 2005)

*bump*


----------



## phillybud (Jul 22, 2007)

Glorious, magnificent, wonderful India! That is why I have gone there five times in the last 11 years! In 2004 I spent 3 months there and in 2006 one month. Even nicer than the country's beauty are it's people, so kind, polite and hospitable!


----------



## Cymen (Jan 27, 2003)

phillybud said:


> Glorious, magnificent, wonderful India! That is why I have gone there five times in the last 11 years! In 2004 I spent 3 months there and in 2006 one month. Even nicer than the country's beauty are it's people, so kind, polite and hospitable!


I have spend there 3 months in total now, but my experience about the people is much different. Most people tourists will encounter are only there to make money. They lie, cheat and cannot be trusted. This is particallary in the North, but also to certain extent in Bombay and Goa. The sad part is, most tourists don't even know they are being cheated.

People in Chennai and Kerela, they are really nice! When a rikshaw driver in Chennai tries to cheat you, he ask 10 rupees more on a 50 rupees ride 
(while Rikshaw drivers in Delhi and Bomay bus stands ask 200 rupees for a 50 rupees ride)

Nicest people I've met were in Vietnam. Atleast the people are honest over there and not so desperate for money as in India. They don't need to, because unlike most Indian people they are not that lazy.

But, India has a lot of beautifull buildings!


----------



## phillybud (Jul 22, 2007)

Cymen said:


> I have spend there 3 months in total now, but my experience about the people is much different. Most people tourists will encounter are only there to make money. They lie, cheat and cannot be trusted. This is particallary in the North, but also to certain extent in Bombay and Goa. The sad part is, most tourists don't even know they are being cheated.
> 
> People in Chennai and Kerela, they are really nice! When a rikshaw driver in Chennai tries to cheat you, he ask 10 rupees more on a 50 rupees ride
> (while Rikshaw drivers in Delhi and Bomay bus stands ask 200 rupees for a 50 rupees ride)
> ...


My experiences were somewhat differant. The people I encountered were almost always smiling, polite and friendly. Yes I am well aware what the Indians pay and what I paid for a rickshaw or tuktuk ride ... so what if I paid another 20 rupees? Thats like 40 cents in US money. I make a lot more than the average Indian, so I am not bothered by paying a small premium. If you are friendly and polite back to them, don't condescend or talk down to them - that is show respect - and tell them how much you love and admire their country, the Indians will love you! My Indian acquaintances were so impressed that I could sing the Indian National Anthem "Jana Gana Mana" they wanted to treat me to dinner and buy gifts for me! By the way, I always bring pictures of my home, my neighborhood, my family and friends so that I can de-mystify them about life in the US. They love looking at the photos and ask many questions!


----------



## phillybud (Jul 22, 2007)

*Het Wilhelmus*

Oh yes! I can also sing the Netherlands National Anthem, HET WILHELMUS, in Dutch as well! I love it! It is my favorite anthem of all (and also the world's oldest national anthem!).

Dank U Well!


----------



## Mahratta (Feb 18, 2007)

Phillybud, you're an example for what tourists should be going to India - open minded, and fully realizing where they are going. I personally think that the price-bumps against tourists in government structures (eg. Taj Mahal etc.) is bollocks, but for something like a rickshaw ride, you're right, 20 rupees isn't too much of a premium - after all you (and me) have it much better than the average Indian. Its the same if you go to an unfamiliar American city and go in a cab, not knowing the language well and not really having the best idea where you're going - more likely than not you will fork out a little extra.

Anyway, from my experiences in India (as one who spent the vast majority of my life in the West), if you keep an open mind and allow India's culture to embrace you, then you'll love every minute. If you don't, then you'll hate it. I find the people very friendly and hospitable, indeed many of the rickshaw-wallahs I've gone with (not knowing my way around the gullies of Mumbai) have helped me out a lot rather than taking me for my money and then leaving me. 

India is a great place - there's some work to be done, especially with the preservation of monuments and the access to tourists - but I still love the place, and you're showing a true informed tourists attitude on India - its not like a trip to Europe, its like a new world to the Westerner, love it or hate it.

and you know the words to Jana Gana Mana? Impressive. Warrants a dinner in my book as well  Do you speak any Indian language?


----------



## Vini2 (Jun 19, 2007)

Amazing country!


----------



## VaastuShastra (Jun 20, 2005)

Cymen said:


> I have spend there 3 months in total now, but my experience about the people is much different. Most people tourists will encounter are only there to make money. They lie, cheat and cannot be trusted. This is particallary in the North, but also to certain extent in Bombay and Goa. The sad part is, most tourists don't even know they are being cheated.
> 
> People in Chennai and Kerela, they are really nice! When a rikshaw driver in Chennai tries to cheat you, he ask 10 rupees more on a 50 rupees ride
> (while Rikshaw drivers in Delhi and Bomay bus stands ask 200 rupees for a 50 rupees ride)
> ...


Every country has its problems - when I go to the English countryside, I could endlessly complain about stuff, or I can be posetive and take in the surroundings - my enjoyment is almost entirely about mindset.


----------



## Tony Sebo (Jun 28, 2004)

superb thread Vaast. I will keep an eye on this one!

:cheers:


----------



## VaastuShastra (Jun 20, 2005)

^^
I havent updated it for a long time now - I should probably search for some more stuff


----------



## VaastuShastra (Jun 20, 2005)

I think some of the pictures on earlier pages have stopped working.

So here are some more to make up for that (of an abandoned fort):














































I wonder how many other nice things like this have crumbled away from lack of care?


----------



## VaastuShastra (Jun 20, 2005)

Some heritage buildings, most of which are medieval tombs/mausoleums, from the capital, Delhi:


























































































Some of these now silent tombs housed kings of huge kingdoms, but are now largely forgotton.


----------



## VaastuShastra (Jun 20, 2005)




----------



## VaastuShastra (Jun 20, 2005)

Some rough hilly terrain:




































































































^^
That last one contains a giant statue of Mahavira, founder of the Jain religion circa 600 BCE.


----------



## VaastuShastra (Jun 20, 2005)




----------



## VaastuShastra (Jun 20, 2005)

Some from Bangalore...


----------



## VaastuShastra (Jun 20, 2005)

Someone in the SSC India forum went on a 2000km 4-day road trip


----------



## VaastuShastra (Jun 20, 2005)

Other stuff:


----------



## VaastuShastra (Jun 20, 2005)




----------



## VaastuShastra (Jun 20, 2005)




----------



## Saigoneseguy (Mar 6, 2005)

http://img207.imageshack.us/img207/1071/378961693b043f5742bvq1.jpg

Wow! does anyone know which style is this? Cos it looks exactly like Cham towers in my country.


----------



## VaastuShastra (Jun 20, 2005)

SaiGoNeseKiD said:


> http://img207.imageshack.us/img207/1071/378961693b043f5742bvq1.jpg
> 
> Wow! does anyone know which style is this? Cos it looks exactly like Cham towers in my country.


Its south Indian I think, although I cant be sure.

The Champa temples are cool - a lot of temples in South East Asia are built in similar styles to the Indian ones - for example Prambanan in Indonesia and Angkor Wat in Cambodia (and also similar things in Burma, Thailand, etc) - although they tend to incorporate features unique to the country they were built in. You probably already know this, but its because there were a lot of Hindu kingdoms around the area in ancient times, such as Srivijaya in Indonesia, Khmer in Cambodia, Champa in Vietnam, etc, and also Buddhists tended to use similar styles.










I always find the history of the Asian temple building interesting, because supposedly, all the pagodas and stupas of Asia are related in concept to the first Buddhist stupas, although they have diverged a lot since then:


----------



## VaastuShastra (Jun 20, 2005)

^^
That last pic is of India's only known active volcano, located on the remote Andaman islands.


----------



## VaastuShastra (Jun 20, 2005)

The city of Mumbai...


----------



## Mahratta (Feb 18, 2007)

Great shots Vaastu!


----------



## VaastuShastra (Jun 20, 2005)




----------



## VaastuShastra (Jun 20, 2005)

Kolkata:


----------



## VaastuShastra (Jun 20, 2005)

Mumbai:


----------



## VaastuShastra (Jun 20, 2005)

Delhi:


----------



## VaastuShastra (Jun 20, 2005)

Hyderabad:








































































































































^^
The Buddha says 'hi'.


----------



## VaastuShastra (Jun 20, 2005)

Bangalore:


----------



## VaastuShastra (Jun 20, 2005)

Chennai:


----------



## VaastuShastra (Jun 20, 2005)

Greater Delhi (Gurgaon):


----------



## VaastuShastra (Jun 20, 2005)

Pune:


----------



## VaastuShastra (Jun 20, 2005)




----------



## VaastuShastra (Jun 20, 2005)

Some Indian comics from Image Comics:


----------



## VaastuShastra (Jun 20, 2005)

A peculiar Indian architectural featue is the 'step well'.

Here are a few examples of these massive public water works:























































[


----------



## phaedrus (Dec 14, 2007)

great thread, vaastu! 

had a chance to see one of these step wells in rajasthan when i was there last year. those things are HUGE! 
true marvel of engineering


----------



## tgrmughal (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi VaastuShastra, do u know what is the place of the 2nd pic ( kind of palace over the mountain)that u posted 22 of august ??thx


----------



## pedro_auriazul (Jul 15, 2008)

CLAP CLPA CLAP


----------



## Unconsciousfocus (Nov 19, 2007)

This is a unique thread indeed, never seen it before.


----------



## Unconsciousfocus (Nov 19, 2007)

Photo copyrights Mayank Austen Soofi

















































Gay Pride Parade Delhi


----------



## VaastuShastra (Jun 20, 2005)

VaastuShastra said:


> *The Maurya Dynasty*
> 
> Ancient India consisted of a number of city states, including monarchies, republics, and chiefdoms, much like ancient Greece. According to the Buddhist Anguttara Nikaya (part of the Pali Canon), the most powerful of these around 600 BC, called the Sixteen Mahajanapadas (16 Great Kingdoms), were:
> 
> ...


Quoted for the new page, with fixes.


----------



## VaastuShastra (Jun 20, 2005)

*The Kushan Empire*

Around the first century CE, a group of nomads from Central Asia founded an Indianized empire stretching from Bactria to India. In its heyday, the empire was one of the four most powerful states of the ancient world - four empires formed a continuous line from Europe to East Asia - The Roman Empire, The Parthian Empire, The Kushan Empire, and The Han Empire. Trade along the Silk Route formed the basis for much of their revenue. In mainland India, the Satavahana Dynasty prevented further southward Kushan expansion.










Like other Central Asian rulers before them, the Kushans evetually adopted Buddhism, combining Indian, Persian and Hellenistic art to create an artistic synthesis. The sadly destroyed Buddhas of Bamiyan, were Kushan works.




















































The most famous Kushan Emperor, was King Kainishka, who may have been see by his Indian subjects as a tyrant, but is remembered by some as a great patron of Buddhism.


----------



## kg4129 (Jul 14, 2007)

Simply superb:applause::applause::applause:


----------



## KB335ci2 (Aug 19, 2008)

Brilliant! Keep this up, VaastuShastra. :cheers:


----------



## Nicco (Mar 10, 2007)

ozzman123 said:


> This indian is posting pictures without a mention of what on earth are these places :s this is so irritating :s get a life dude ... and mention what are these sites !


I'm sure its pretty obvious what information these pictures entail. Anyone with half a brain (unlike yours) can! 

I'm sure the person who needs to get a life is YOU! No wonder you signed up only to provide your insignificant little opinion OZman! TROLL!


----------



## mic of Orion (Feb 24, 2005)

Nice one Vaas, loads of great pics :cheers:


----------



## roro987 (Jul 16, 2009)

nice photos


----------



## VaastuShastra (Jun 20, 2005)

*The Gupta Dynasty*

During this period:

- The first positional base 10 numeral system was invented (i.e. 1-10).

- The early Kama Sutra was written.

- Modern chess, derived from Chaturanga, was invented.

- The heliocentric model of the solar system was formed.

- The concept of zero was invented.


----------



## VaastuShastra (Jun 20, 2005)

*The Mughal Empire*

During the medieval period of India's history, many of the aristocracy were Muslim, and India became linked to Muslim streams of science and philosophy, where before its intellectual circles had been dominated by Buddhists, Hindus, Jains and others. 

In much the same way as medieval England spoke the French language in courtly circles after the Norman invasion, or the Yuan Dynasty spoke Mongolian, the Mughal Dynasty spoke Persian at court, having come from Turko-Persian/Mongol cultures in Central Asia.

A unique synthasis of asian cultures developed.









































































Eventually, the arrival of the European powers replaced the Persian-educated aristocracy with English-educated Indians, signalling the beginning of modern Indian thought, which today is the basis of the Republic of India, and other states in the Indian subcontinent.


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

Nice thread Vaastu, really interesting :cheers:


----------



## VaastuShastra (Jun 20, 2005)

*The Pala Empire*

The Pala Empire is one of the lesser-known states of ancient India, despite being one of the largest empires of it's time. 

However, there is one community that has not forgotton the Pala Empire: Tibetan Buddhists. 




























Tibetan Vajrayana Buddhism (aka Lamaism) is usually thought of as a uniquely Tibetan form of Buddhism that incorporates Tantic practices. However, the Vajrayana school actually originated in India, once existed in countries like Indonesia, and is still existant in one sect in Japan.




























In ancient India, is is thought to have developed within the Pala Empire of Bengal and Bihar. It is here that Nalanda University existed, one of the ancient world's two most prostigious learning institutions along with the Academy at Athens. Students from as far away as Japan, Indonesia and Persia came to study and refine Buddhist teachings. Vajrayana is thought to be a development of this pan-Asian tradition.










Atisha was one of the figures responsible for the transmission of Buddhist scriptures to Tibet, but the biggest influx occurred with the destruction of the Pala monestaries by invading Muslim nomads from Central Asia in the 12th century. During this period, Tibet became a repository for 1500 years of Buddhist literature when monks took refuge there from the political upheaval in Bengal and Bihar. The vast majority of these lost texts have never been translated back into an Indian language, but remain in the keeping of Tibetan monestaries. 




























Above are examples of Avalokitesvara, one of the most important Boddhisattvas in East Asian Buddhism, and especially in Tibetan Buddhism, where the Dalai Lama and Karmapa Lama are said to be manifestations of him. Below are examples of surviving Sanskrit scriptures produced in the time of the Pala Empire, and faithfully preserved in Tibet - today, only one community, the declining Newar Buddhists of Nepal, still use Sanskrit as their main langauge of teaching - they may be the last surviving remnant of the ancient Pala tradition.





































Mahakala, a protector deity in Vajrayana Buddhism, is today widely venerated in Tibet as a lineage protector, and is known in Japan as Daikokuten. Conceptually related to Shiva, Mahakala's widespread veneration started in India during the time of the Pala Empire, but has been completely forgotton in India. Who can say if he is still worshipped as a Hindu deity in some small village in Bengal, or perhaps his attributes were simply assimilated into Saivaism? A Tibetan thanka painting of him:


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

India Gate by Mousam Samanta, on Flickr


Arul Murugan said:


> *Yercaud-Karadiyur ODR*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


//

India by Ancilla Tilia, on Flickr


india.madurai.081305.fujiprovia100f.r17.26 by ommphoto, on Flickr


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

Ladakh, India by jayk7, on Flickr


india - gujarat by Retlaw Snellac, on Flickr


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

India, Kerala, Munnar by mountaintrekker2001, on Flickr


India, Amber Fort Jaipur. by Helga Haraldsdóttir, on Flickr


Nanda Devi by Carol Mitchell, on Flickr


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

Suvela Machi by मी सह्यवेडा, on Flickr


Untitled by harshrule, on Flickr


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

Bucheshwara Temple - Koravangala by K Rao, on Flickr


Chowmahalla Palace by jrej www.gregoirec.com, on Flickr


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

Ganpatipule by Partha, on Flickr


India by David Augustin, on Flickr


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

Chavakkad Beach by Madhu_kannan, on Flickr


----------



## ashwintv84 (Sep 16, 2012)

*Gangaikondacholapuram, Tamil Nadu- 11th Century Chola temple part of UNESCO World Heritage Site-Great Living Chola Temples*

Source: *Ramblings and Musings*


----------



## ashwintv84 (Sep 16, 2012)

*Annamalaiyar Temple 9th Century by the Chola Dynasty *





































Source: _Wiki_


----------



## ashwintv84 (Sep 16, 2012)

*Sri Ranganathaswamy Temple, Tamil Nadu- Largest functioning Hindu Temple* 
 Trichy, Tamil Nadu by Bonevlion, on Flickr 

 , Trichy, TN by Bonevlion, on Flickr 

 Srirangam, Trichy, TN by Bonevlion, on Flickr


----------



## ashwintv84 (Sep 16, 2012)

Riotous Hindu Temple Aesthetic: Trichy, India by uncorneredmarket, on Flickr


Trichy Temple Complex by uncorneredmarket, on Flickr









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/998562


Sri Ranganathaswamy Temple, Sri Rangam, India by Killypants, on Flickr


----------



## ashwintv84 (Sep 16, 2012)

Arul Murugan said:


> Trichy-Srirangam Temple


..


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

Haridwar - one of the seven sacred cities for Hindus. This is where the Ganges begins to flow through the plain, down from the Himalayas. Translated Haridwar is the gateway to God.


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

Rishikesh - a city located in the north of India (State of Uttarakhand) in the foothills of the Himalayas. This holy city for the followers of Hinduism is the world capital of yoga.


----------



## ashwintv84 (Sep 16, 2012)

*udhagamandalam, Tamil Nadu*


Ooty town - A bird's i-view by Paro , on Flickr


Ooty by rahul9ue, on Flickr

http://img823.imageshack.us/img823/5753/1vbm.jpg[/img
[url]http://www.flickr.com/photos/joshimukard/7037661743/[/url]

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/binux/261185873/][img]http://farm1.staticflickr.com/80/261185873_191ff6ddc9_b.jpg[/url]
Ooty Town by binux, on Flickr


Ooty, Tamil Nadu by chaosclaire, on Flickr









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/58579542









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/71191053









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/47276021









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/26818123









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/47276030


----------



## ashwintv84 (Sep 16, 2012)

Nature @ Ooty - Tamilnadu by azimrasheedkhan, on Flickr


Ooty Lake by MizieB, on Flickr









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/96188903









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/611985









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/935760









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/935887









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/611899


----------



## ashwintv84 (Sep 16, 2012)

*Nilgiri Mountain Railway- UNESCO World Heritage Site*









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/96368736









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/7833479









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/612033


Ooty toy train by Shachi Trivedi (Catching up slowly), on Flickr









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/96342865









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/7189607


----------



## ashwintv84 (Sep 16, 2012)

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/19104807









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/59483912









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/83236912









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/83257732









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/66505989









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/83237083


----------



## ashwintv84 (Sep 16, 2012)

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/54615278









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/52588725


----------



## ashwintv84 (Sep 16, 2012)

*Lawrence School, Lovedale*








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/22451335









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/8095014









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/22452710









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/8094751


----------



## ashwintv84 (Sep 16, 2012)

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/75341020









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/31446066









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/69696123









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/75340987









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/58949565









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/32930260









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/6705227


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

Nice! :cheers:


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

*Vrindavan.*


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

*Kadiri, the temple of Lakshmi Narasimha.*


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

Bodh Gaya or Bodhgaya is a small town in the state of Bihar, in India, located in a place where Buddha attained Enlightenment. Bodh Gaya is the famous temple complex, to which numerous pilgrims flocking from all over the world.


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

Porbandar, the capital of the eponymous district of Gujarat state, located on the West coast Катхиявара, most famous as the birthplace of Mahatma Gandhi.


----------



## ashwintv84 (Sep 16, 2012)

*Kamakshi Amman Temple,Kanchipuram-6th Pallava Dynasty Century Hindu Temple *


ceeznic pirate said:


> Kamakshi Amman Temple





ceeznic pirate said:


>





ceeznic pirate said:


>


..


----------



## ashwintv84 (Sep 16, 2012)

Madurai, Tamil Nadu, India by Emmanuel Dyan, on Flickr


Madurai, Tamil Nadu, India by Emmanuel Dyan, on Flickr


Madurai, Tamil Nadu, India by Emmanuel Dyan, on Flickr


Madurai, Tamil Nadu, India by Emmanuel Dyan, on Flickr


Madurai, Tamil Nadu, India by Emmanuel Dyan, on Flickr


Madurai, Tamil Nadu, India by Emmanuel Dyan, on Flickr


----------



## ashwintv84 (Sep 16, 2012)

Madurai, Tamil Nadu, India by Emmanuel Dyan, on Flickr


Madurai, Tamil Nadu, India by Emmanuel Dyan, on Flickr


Madurai, Tamil Nadu, India by Emmanuel Dyan, on Flickr


Madurai, Tamil Nadu, India by Emmanuel Dyan, on Flickr


Madurai, Tamil Nadu, India by Emmanuel Dyan, on Flickr


----------



## ashwintv84 (Sep 16, 2012)

*Kanyakumari aka Cape Comorin, Tamil Nadu -Southernmost tip of mainland India*


Boats on the Shore, Kanniyakumari, Tamil Nadu, India by hruaiiv, on Flickr


Vivekananda Stone Memorial back-side view by hruaiiv, on Flickr


View of Thiruvalluvar Statue from Vivekananda Memorial, Kanniyakumari by hruaiiv, on Flickr


Beautiful View from Vivekananda Stone Memorial, Kanniyakumari by hruaiiv, on Flickr


Hill View from Vivekananda Stone Memorial, Kanniyakumari, Tamil Nadu by hruaiiv, on Flickr


Thiruvaluvar Statue by Sharath R, on Flickr


Vivekananda Rock , Thiruvaluvar Statue by Sharath R, on Flickr









_Source:__Wiki_


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

nice pics as usual but I have to deleted the last set because some images are against the google rules guild line. Sorry!


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

*Daman and DIU - UTS in the West of India.*


----------



## ashwintv84 (Sep 16, 2012)

Yellow Fever said:


> nice pics as usual but I have to deleted the last set because some images are against the google rules guild line. Sorry!


Sorry I was not aware of the rules. Will post some different pictures.


----------



## ashwintv84 (Sep 16, 2012)

Marathaman said:


> *Shravanabelagola, Karnataka
> Copyright Daniel in [email protected]
> 
> Shravanabelagola (Kannada: ಶ್ರವಣಬೆಳಗೊಳ) is a city located in the Hassan district, in the Indian state of Karnataka. It is one of the most important Jain pilgrim centers. In Kannada language, "Bel" means white and "kola", the pond, an allusion to the beautiful pond in the middle of the town. It reached a high point in architectural and sculptural activity under the patronage of Gangas of Talakad.
> ...


..


----------



## ashwintv84 (Sep 16, 2012)

*Tanjore Royal Palace *

Tanjore Royal Palace by Stefaan & Eric, on Flickr


Tanjore Royal Palace by Stefaan & Eric, on Flickr


Tanjore Royal Palace by Stefaan & Eric, on Flickr


Tanjore Royal Palace by Stefaan & Eric, on Flickr


Tanjore Royal Palace by Stefaan & Eric, on Flickr


Tanjore Royal Palace by Stefaan & Eric, on Flickr


Tanjore Royal Palace by Stefaan & Eric, on Flickr


----------



## ashwintv84 (Sep 16, 2012)

Thanjavur Maratha palace by Cmagov, on Flickr


Thanjavur Maratha palace by Cmagov, on Flickr


Thanjavur Saraboji Palace by Nimal S, on Flickr


Tanjore Royal Palace (Serfoji II) by Stefaan & Eric, on Flickr


Thanjavur Maratha palace by Cmagov, on Flickr


Thanjavur palace by Rupak Sarkar and Uma Sarkar, on Flickr


Thanjavur palace - Durbar Hall by Avanibhajana, on Flickr


Thanjavur palace - Durbar Hall by Avanibhajana, on Flickr


Thanjavur Palace by Srikrish Photography, on Flickr


Thanjavur Palace by Srikrish Photography, on Flickr


Thanjavur Palace by Srikrish Photography, on Flickr


----------



## ashwintv84 (Sep 16, 2012)

Thanjavur Royal palace by Cmagov, on Flickr


Tanjore Royal Palace by Stefaan & Eric, on Flickr


Tanjore Royal Palace by Stefaan & Eric, on Flickr


Tanjore Royal Palace by Stefaan & Eric, on Flickr


Thanjavur palace art gallery by oldad57, on Flickr


Thanjavur Saraboji Palace by Nimal S, on Flickr


Thanjavur Saraboji Palace by Nimal S, on Flickr


Tanjore Royal Palace by Stefaan & Eric, on Flickr


----------



## ashwintv84 (Sep 16, 2012)

Tanjore Royal Palace by Stefaan & Eric, on Flickr


Tanjore Royal Palace by Stefaan & Eric, on Flickr


PIC_0400 by fraboof, on Flickr


Marata Palace Museum by ~ YvesbenoiT ~, on Flickr


Tanjore Royal Palace by Stefaan & Eric, on Flickr


Marata Palace Museum by ~ YvesbenoiT ~, on Flickr


Marata Palace Museum by ~ YvesbenoiT ~, on Flickr


Marata Palace Museum by ~ YvesbenoiT ~, on Flickr


----------



## Kevin Russel (Jan 20, 2013)

A small compilation of a few pics and video clips I had of Mumbai...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LJYHaPX4pmo


----------



## ashwintv84 (Sep 16, 2012)

Thanjavur Saraboji Palace by Nimal S, on Flickr


Ancient Statues, inside Thanjavur Maratha Palace, at Thanjavur by ilovethirdplanet, on Flickr


Chola bronzes by golden road, on Flickr


Burial Urn, inside Thanjavur Maratha Palace's Museum, at Thanjavur by ilovethirdplanet, on Flickr


South_India-569 by ianh3000, on Flickr


045-Thanjavur by meg williams2009, on Flickr


048-Thanjavur by meg williams2009, on Flickr


----------



## ashwintv84 (Sep 16, 2012)

Tanjore Royal Palace by Stefaan & Eric, on Flickr


Tanjore Royal Palace by Stefaan & Eric, on Flickr


Tanjore Royal Palace by Stefaan & Eric, on Flickr


Tanjore Royal Palace by Stefaan & Eric, on Flickr


Thanjavur Palace by chris 9, on Flickr

*View of Brihadeeswara Temple & Tanjore Town from Tanjore Royal Palace*


Tanjore Royal Palace by Stefaan & Eric, on Flickr


----------



## ashwintv84 (Sep 16, 2012)

*360degree Panoramic Virtual Tours *
*Mysore Palace*
*Tirupati Tirumala Temple*
*Khajuraho* 
*Mahabalipuram* 
*Gangakonda Cholapuram Temple*
*Darasuram Temple*
*Brihadeeswara Temple*
*Meenakshi Amman Temple* 
*Annamalaiyar Temple*
*Rameswaram Temple*
*Vivekanadar Rock*
*Kodaikanal*
*Ooty-Pykara Falls*
*Yercaud*
*Topslip*
*Hogenakkal Falls*
*Gingee Fort*


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

*Darjeeling is a city in India, in the far North of the state of West Bengal, in the Eastern Himalayas.*


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

*Darjeeling.*


----------



## ashwintv84 (Sep 16, 2012)

*Munnar, Kerala*


Hidden Jewels by srivatsaa, on Flickr


Fading Memories  by srivatsaa, on Flickr


The Heaven of heavens  by srivatsaa, on Flickr


The moment of Shadow by srivatsaa, on Flickr


Magical Moment by srivatsaa, on Flickr


Rhythm of Fog by srivatsaa, on Flickr


Rhythm of fog by srivatsaa, on Flickr


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

^ Great photos. kay:


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

next page ------->


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

*Gangtok, Capital of Sikkim*



India101 said:


> india_sikkim_day2_78 by plynoi, on Flickr
> 
> 
> india_sikkim_day2_85 by plynoi, on Flickr
> ...


.


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

^^^^



India101 said:


> india_sikkim_day3_09 by plynoi, on Flickr
> 
> 
> india_sikkim_day2_76 by plynoi, on Flickr
> ...


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

^^^^



India101 said:


> Foggy days
> 
> india_sikkim_day6_10 by plynoi, on Flickr
> 
> ...


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

^^^^



MysoreOne said:


> Paranomic Gangtok City by Anan Charoenkal, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Gangtok City by Anan Charoenkal, on Flickr


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

*Aizawl, Capital of Mizoram*



India101 said:


> Aizawl, Mizoram by Tapan k Pradhan, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Aizawl, Mizoram by Tapan k Pradhan, on Flickr
> ...


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

^^^^



India101 said:


> 02 Khatla by Rinmoya Vanchhawng, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Aizawl-094 by SaurabhChatterjee, on Flickr
> ...


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

*Shillong, Capital of Meghalaya*



India101 said:


> Shillong-4 by dustinandtheresa, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Shillong-5 by dustinandtheresa, on Flickr
> ...


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

*Ooty, Tamilnadu*

CC : Vinay Nayak


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

*Leh Ladakh*

Copyright - Joseph joe Radhik


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

Copyright - Joseph joe Radhik ^^^^


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

Copyright - Joseph joe Radhik ^^^^


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

^^^^

Copyright - Joseph joe Radhik


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

^^^^









source: www.pixpros.net/forums/showthread.php?t=72605


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

^^^^









source: www.pixpros.net/forums/showthread.php?t=70394


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

source: www.pixpros.net/forums/showthread.php?t=72605


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

^^^^









source: www.pixpros.net/forums/showthread.php?t=72605


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

^^^^









http://www.pixpros.net/forums/showthread.php?t=70394


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

^^^^









source: http://www.pixpros.net/forums/showthread.php?t=37017


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

^^^^









source: http://www.pixpros.net/forums/showthread.php?t=37017


----------



## ashwintv84 (Sep 16, 2012)

*Airavatesvara Temple, Darasuram, Tamil Nadu*-*UNESCO World Heritage Site*



ceeznic pirate said:


> Airavatesvara Temple, Darasuram by Bonevlion, on Flickr





ceeznic pirate said:


> *Airavatesvara Temple, Darasuram*
> 
> 
> Airavatesvara Temple, Darasuram by Bonevlion, on Flickr
> ...





ceeznic pirate said:


> Airavatesvara Temple, Darasuram by Bonevlion, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Airavatesvara Temple, Darasuram by Bonevlion, on Flickr
> ...


..


----------



## ashwintv84 (Sep 16, 2012)

ceeznic pirate said:


> Airavatesvara Temple, Darasuram by Bonevlion, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Airavatesvara Temple by Bonevlion, on Flickr
> ...





ceeznic pirate said:


> Airavatesvara Temple, Darasuram by Bonevlion, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Airavatesvara Temple, Darasuram by Bonevlion, on Flickr
> ...





ceeznic pirate said:


> Airavatesvara Temple, Darasuram by Bonevlion, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Airavatesvara Temple, Darasuram by Bonevlion, on Flickr
> ...





ceeznic pirate said:


> Airavateswarar temple, Darasuram by Bonevlion, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Airavateswarar temple, Darasuram by Bonevlion, on Flickr
> ...


..


----------



## ashwintv84 (Sep 16, 2012)

*Brihadeeswarar temple,**Thanjavu, Tamil Nadu- UNESCO World Heritage Site
*


ceeznic pirate said:


> *Tanjore Brihadeeswara Temple*
> 
> 
> Thanjavur Brihadeeswarar Temple by Bonevlion, on Flickr





ceeznic pirate said:


> *Thanjavur Brihadeeswarar temple*
> 
> 
> Brihadeeswarar temple, Thanjavur by Bonevlion, on Flickr
> ...





ceeznic pirate said:


> Brihadeeswarar temple, Thanjavur by Bonevlion, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Brihadeeswarar temple, Thanjavur by Bonevlion, on Flickr


----------



## ashwintv84 (Sep 16, 2012)

ceeznic pirate said:


> Brihadeeswarar temple, Thanjavur by Bonevlion, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Brihadeeswarar temple, Thanjavur by Bonevlion, on Flickr
> ...





ceeznic pirate said:


> Brihadeeswarar temple, Thanjavur by Bonevlion, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Brihadeeswarar temple, Thanjavur by Bonevlion, on Flickr
> ...





ceeznic pirate said:


> Brihadeeswarar temple, Thanjavur by Bonevlion, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Brihadeeswarar temple, Thanjavur by Bonevlion, on Flickr
> ...


..


----------



## ashwintv84 (Sep 16, 2012)

*GangaiKonda Cholapuram, Tamil Nadu-UNESCO World Heritage Site
*


ceeznic pirate said:


> *GangaiKonda Cholapuram*
> 
> 
> GangaiKonda Cholapuram by Bonevlion, on Flickr





ceeznic pirate said:


> *Gangaikonda Cholapuram*
> 
> 
> Gangaikonda Cholapuram by Bonevlion, on Flickr
> ...





ceeznic pirate said:


> Gangaikonda Cholapuram by Bonevlion, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Gangaikonda Cholapuram by Bonevlion, on Flickr
> ...


----------



## ashwintv84 (Sep 16, 2012)

ceeznic pirate said:


> Gangaikonda Cholapuram by Bonevlion, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Gangaikonda Cholapuram by Bonevlion, on Flickr
> ...





ceeznic pirate said:


> Gangaikonda Cholapuram by Bonevlion, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Gangaikonda Cholapuram by Bonevlion, on Flickr


..


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

the great Taj Mahal in infrared by dxbach, on Flickr


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

elephant caravan by dxbach, on Flickr


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

sitting in the shade by dxbach, on Flickr


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

*Winter in Kashmir Valley and north India*


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

never imagine there is snow in India.  Of course beside the snowy mountains.


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

Buddhist monasteries in India



India101 said:


> *Samten Choling Monastery*, Ghoom, West Bengal
> 
> 
> Ghoom Monastery _2278 by hkoons, on Flickr
> ...


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

^^^^



India101 said:


> *Namgyal Tsemo Monastery*, Leh, Jammu & Kashmir
> 
> 
> Tsemo Monastery by Iris (Irene Becker) Merry Christmas, on Flickr
> ...


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

^^^^



India101 said:


> *Lava Jamgyong Kongtrul Monastery*, Lava, West Bengal
> 
> 
> Lava Monastery by rayuniverse, on Flickr
> ...


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

*Tuticorin - manapad*



joefernando said:


>


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

Kolkata



AbhishekDatta said:


> cc kolkata calling fb pg


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

St. Marry Church Pune by ramnath bhat, on Flickr


Shinde Chatri-1 by ramnath bhat, on Flickr


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

Aga Khan Palace, Pune by ramnath bhat, on Flickr


Bara Kaman, Bijapur. Karnataka (India) by ramnath bhat, on Flickr​


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

Skywalk-GrantRoad-Mumbai by ramnath bhat, on Flickr


IPL-5 by ramnath bhat, on Flickr


IPL-5-Sahara by ramnath bhat, on Flickr​


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

Mysore Palace, Mysore(Karnataka) India by ramnath bhat, on Flickr


Charminar, Hyderabad.(_MG_8690) by ramnath bhat, on Flickr​


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

Matanga Hill, Hampi. (UNESCO site in India) by ramnath bhat, on Flickr


Achyuta Rayas Temple. Hampi, UNECO site in India by ramnath bhat, on Flickr​


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

^^ Looks like western Canada.


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

*Udaipur, Rajasthan*



_Hawk_ said:


> http://alexcheban.livejournal.com/199270.html


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

*More of Udaipur*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3544720900









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/13585787184









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/13584917323









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/13491640404









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/13491660704









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/13491651304









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/13491418643









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/13491290165









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/13452333433


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Udaipur is lovely.


----------



## invincibletiger (Oct 6, 2010)

Sakti Village, Ladakh



invincibletiger said:


>


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Sakti village looks very nice


----------



## invincibletiger (Oct 6, 2010)

Tso Moriri, Ladakh










Source: It's from my own album (photo taken by a friend) during my visit to Ladakh. Photographer - Harish S.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

@invincibletiger: Where are the sources, credits of that photo above?


----------



## invincibletiger (Oct 6, 2010)

christos-greece said:


> @invincibletiger: Where are the sources, credits of that photo above?


Edited the post above to add the source.


----------

